# Summerdale, AL - M Adult,Baldwin County



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I looked through the 1st 5 pages of Urgent posts and didn't see this guy listed.











> Quote:This is an intact male GSD that's for adoption or rescue. He's a good dog, but you can tell that he hasn't been worked with. He needs an obedience class if he's going to make a nice addition to a family. If you'd like to help him, please let me know. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male*










Another pic


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male*

Handsome guy!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male*

Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male*

This dog's time is up TODAY. The shelter is full and they can't hold him anylonger.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Tiffany at the shelter sent out the email that his time is up today.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Just got another update from the shelter, he's still needing rescue. They have gotten some other dogs out today but I'm sure there are more coming in daily as in all shelters.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

He is beautiful!! Pray that they give him another day or two so he can have a chance!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Stay on top, big boy. We are still rooting for you!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Stay in the spotlight, big boy!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Hoping he got spared another day.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Sounds like he has potential. Bump before bedtime!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Any news on this guy? I will try to call.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Called today, WED, at noon (central time) and Tiffany said he is still there. She is there working until 4 pm. There is low-cost boarding closeby for less than $10.00 per night. I have the phone number if you PM me. Please, any rescue who can take him, he has shown NO agression to the workers and just ignores the other dogs. Just happy to be outside and a bundle of energy. The owner is known to the shelter and he knows the dog is there, but won't come for him!

Debbie


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Actually, for a rescue, the boarding is $6.50/nite, but this boarding is only available until July 15.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Today is IT for this guy! He needs out!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

I got an e-mail from Tiffany sending me the rescue application and telling me that this guy had just been adopted. He needs a new owner, that's for sure.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

He was adopted by a police officer


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

That's good, I hope. He sounded like a handful, but trainable. I wish them the best! I will keep application for future if need arises.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: He's back at the shelter*

This dog has been returned to the shelter because he is destructive. Mods please move back to urgent.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

So they didnt try to train or crate him and work through the issues? I get so frustrated. Has he shown any aggresion towards other dogs?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Bump this needy boy.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

They didn't give much info other than he's been returned and he's destructive. You'd think a cop would have access to wonderful trainers that could help him get through that. Based on that problem I should have returned several of my dogs to the shelter and should be taking Nova back to Dothan as we speak. She has chewed a hole along the top of the airline crate where the gate posts go through the plastic!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Bump again


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

and again


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

This gorgeous boy has already been neutered and vetted for the cop who adopted him. He is ready to go! Just needs a GS knowledgeable person to provide good leadership and training!

Debbie


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

bump...just needs someone willing to work with him....so handsome, and looks so willing to please.....


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Bump this 'bama boy!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Beautiful boy gets a bump.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Haven't seen any updates but I haven't been online since Wed. I have been helping a friend who broke her ankle care for her dogs. No time for anything until today.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

Bump again....


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Baldwin county, AL b/t male OUT OF TIME NOW*

No longer listed


----------

